# This Time I'm Gonna Win That Linen!!!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

In case you missed it:

I have entered another contest on fabrics-store.com for sewing things with linen. This time, I entered a set of Viking clothes I made for my dear Philip. I designed and sewed his clothes out of linen, and handwove the trim on his tunic and hat. And I wove the strips around his lower legs with a pattern drafted from a fragment of wool found in a Viking Age grave. (Leg bands, they are called.) 

Voting started last night, and I am still on the first page-- about 14th place. However, I want to be in first! Please go vote for me! Vote for the most handsome Viking if nothing else!

You can vote for me once every 24 hours per e-mail address. You do need to register, but they don't send any spammy mail. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have no idea why Philip is sideways.

Fixed it.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I forgot my password and used the link but still they haven't sent the email. Hopefully they will do so before the cows come home. LOL! 

Once I can get back in I will for sure vote for you!


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

I voted, and will do my best to remember each day. I hope you win!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

It still won't let me vote, won't send me a link to get a new pw and won't let me re-register.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That is weird. I know they had trouble with fake votes last time, to the point where they shut down voting early. Maybe they are making it too hard to vote now.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I still haven't gotten the confirmation email


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I sent their customer support a query about all of you not being able to register. I'll let you know what I discover.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I can't register either. It just keeps taking me to the same "register" screen.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Voted! I did need to confirm, but they sent the email right away......Good Luck!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've been voting!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Hmmm... I got an e-mail back from them and they are going to look into it. Meanwhile, they said that if you were registered before, or if you register new, it will send you an e-mail with a link to confirm your e-mail address. You have to click on this link or nothing will happen. It might go to your spam folder.

This is too difficult for people who would rather sew or knit than battle technology.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I couldn't remember my password either and the reset password they sent wouldn't work, I tried twice the other day. I have other email addies I can use if I have to.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm pretty techy. The conf never sent.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm pretty techy, too, since it's what I spend a chunk of my work day doing. I won't send me an email with my pw or a link I can use to set a new one. It won't let me re-register because it says my email has already been used.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

tried to vote this morning, wouldn't recognize my password, so I clicked for 'forgot password'. Email was sent, I changed my password and I tried to vote this afternoon, but it kept saying I had to use the link in the confirmation email. Confirmation email was _finally_ sent tonight. :shrug:

So, anyway, I'm voting for you, Kelsey, but they sure aren't making it easy!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I sent them an email and explained my woes. Maybe they will fix something. When I just clicked on the link now it took me to the page and it said I was logged in and my name was there...but it won't let me vote without confirming my email address which I can't do because I haven't gotten the email. UGH.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, at least people are letting them know there are issues. . .


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Still no conf emails...


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I got an email back from them and they said this:

"There is a welcome email that goes out and then there should be another email waiting in your inbox "Confirm Your Email Address". If you can not find it, 
you can make a second request for this letter. To make a request you will need to click the Vote button then you will see a 
Popup window "Your email address is not confirmed yet. Please confirm your email address to continue using The Studio. 

I hope this helps but will also send information over to my technical department but please advise if after this process you are still unable to sign in. 

I apologize for any inconvenience." 

I replied that I was already registered and was not looking for a welcome letter but rather to have my pw sent to me. I gave sent screen shots as well. I sure enough get the pop up but there is no option to re-request any confirmation email.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Thumbs up for Phil! Duly voted. Very nice work Kelsey. I really like the shoes too! Are they hand made?

Years ago I did Rev. War era re-enactments @ New Boston Faire and other places. They had a cobbler who was outstanding. Wooden pegs on the heels and all.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep! Philip made his shoes! They are authentic Viking turn shoes. I nÃ¥lbound his socks too.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Finally! I was able to vote this morning. I went to the site from a different browser and registered. That seemed to do the trick. I got a confirmation email pretty quickly.

Go, Kelsey!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

BlueberryChick said:


> Finally! I was able to vote this morning. I went to the site from a different browser and registered. That seemed to do the trick. I got a confirmation email pretty quickly.
> 
> Go, Kelsey!!



Were you using Firefox? I have a half dozen others I can try, generally FF is the least buggy of them!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

lexierowsell said:


> Were you using Firefox? I have a half dozen others I can try, generally FF is the least buggy of them!


I used the Google app on my iPad. I agree, though, Firefox is less buggy on my PC.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Yahoo! It's fixed, I just got like 10 confirmation emails, hahaha!

What place are you in Kels?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Fifth, last I checked.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Firefox worked for me. I hadn't visited the site since last year's competition but it took my sign-in. The confirmation email came right away (that shouldn't be needed since it recognized me right away) but I understand their fraud concerns.

Peg H.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Finally got in and started voting!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm still at fifth, but I'm only 14 votes away from fourth!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Wish I could vote twice but.....they know. :ashamed:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

If you have two email addresses you can vote twice! :teehee:
And you can vote once every 24 hours.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

>......once every 24 hours........<

AHHH! Well that's a horse of a different color! 
Duly noted! Gracias!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I still cannot vote. Had a whole slew of emails with them last night. She even reset my password for me. I can log in. I cannot vote. I have tried different browsers. It doesn't help. No emails anywhere - nothing in the inbox, nothing in junk or spam or hiding under the bed.  I sent her another email today telling her of everything I did.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I need to get back to trying to get on this. I have time now to do that and I have at least two email addies.


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

They should give you bonus votes for all the ones you missed out on yesterday and today from people having troubles...:thumb:

Voted again.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I got in and voted, finally!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

:nanner:I voted.....AGAIN! :thumb:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Voted! Can't tell where you are at in the scoring, 75 votes for you so far....


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

I even made it work at home on the new Windows 8.1 beast. Looks like Kelsey is 6th right now?

Peg


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Dang. I was in 5th earlier.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

voted


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I still can't vote. The person I've been emailing back and forth with at the site said that she had another person on Charter who couldn't get the email and Charter told us to send them an email and they would see if they could do something on their end.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I voted.....AGAIN! :nanner::nanner: I think it's at 111
If you want me to stop, just say the word!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Now it isn't recognizing my password again. I sent to have it reset and that isn't working either :facepalm: this is really getting frustrating. I was voting just fine, now this again.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

March- I'm having issues too! :-(


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Makes me wonder how some people are just getting piles of votes through all these issues...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

voted!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Vi voted on one of my accounts but not the other, it keeps telling me it does not recognize my password even when I have it reset. I'll try from my desktop


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Got my morning vote in..... You are at 112......6th place currently I believe.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Aaaaand......one more vote! 114 now. :sing:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Got it taken care of and voted. 119 you're still number 6


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

just voted again!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I still can't vote but if I could you would sure have mine! I asked them to simply totally reset me but nada....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

how are these people getting 400+ votes?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have no idea. I am starting to think I am just not meant to win this one.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We'll keep working on it.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

128 votes! I mean 129 votes now! ;-)
Did it again! O forgot to comment tho this time.

Svenska, wish you had close-ups of the trim you wove as well. Those are great accents but the pic doesn't show them well.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I do! I'll post them later when I'm on the device that has them.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I meant they should be on the contest page. That would help people see all the handwork that went into it.

Vote once a day - every day! This is like a Chicago election!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I can only have one photo there. But here's the trim on the tunic:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Just got my morning vote in .... you are at 142


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've been voting every day


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Voted 145


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

voted! 146


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Svenska that is astounding work! I'll put in another vote just for the trim!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

voted and bumping this


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

169 votes! Forgot to vote yesterday....sorry :ashamed:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Voted twice


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I still can't vote. I've even contacted my internet provider to make sure they had it on their unblocked list for me. Never did get anything I could use to confirm my email address. Boo.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

check your spam email list. My confirmation link showed up in the spam section.

now you're at 181, Kels!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Hotzkatz, I've checked my spam folder repeatedly. It's not there. 

I checked again today and the "ticket" they opened for me at the contest place has been closed so they are not even trying to fix it anymore. I even asked them to delete me so that I could re-register but they haven't done so. My service provider said they are not blocked and I've set my system to allow their emails to come through. She even gave me the special email the confirmation email comes from. So the problem is not on my end and it's not on my service provider's end. They just won't delete my account so that I could re-register, which would probably work. I work with these things all day long at work. Part of my job at work is training other people how to assist our clients/customers to get into various websites we support. So I know what would work - they just won't do it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I know this may be a really dumb question Kasota but are you sure you typed your email in correctly? Lots of times I've used a comma instead of a period (they tend to look a lot a like on my iPad) or I've transposed letters.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Yup. We went over that, too. Since there is always a possibility of a pebcac error (problem exists between chair and computer) they supposedly double checked and made sure I was set up for my email and they reset the pw for me. I can log in just fine and I get advertising emails from them...so go figure. I just wish I could be helping Kelsey but I don't see any hope of that.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Another vote for Svenska. 187 right now. :thumb:


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Voted!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

One more vote! 202 and counting!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

And the lead has about 1,000. :'(


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Doesn't make your project any less worthy Svenska. I'm still floored by those inkle trims. 
Hey, someone obviously has a *lot* of people doing the same thing we're doing ;-) Or a lot of clout!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I agree with Osiris! Nothing for you to hang your head over. Your work is beautiful!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

They aren't inkle, they are tablet woven. Different technique. 
Actually, I think the people in the lead are cheating. They got 450 votes in one hour and nothing since. 
Sigh. . .


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kelsey tell the people in charge. There is no way they could get that many that quickly


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, 400 people would HAVE to register, or be already members and know the people for it to happen 'legitimately'. Then there's the possibility, those leaders are frequent or high volume customers or suppliers or someone in some way connected with FS.com. 

I think your submission is equally as good as anything I'd seen there. And some of the submissions......:facepalm:

When I did re-enactments, I was always more impressed by the 'trollops' and their costumes and character than the 'high class' folk.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

216 voted again!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Osiris you sounds like my kind of people  anyone who thinks the "trollops" were more interesting.... :thumb:


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't forget to vote today!

Peg


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Duly noted!! @236 now.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

237 & 238


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

"Voting has ended. Under review." I didn't get to vote today.

Peg


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I think there was something funny going on-my password stopped working and the passwords they gave me to get in would not allow me to access their website. I even copied and pasted to be sure I wasn't reversing something. I'm kind of afraid to do business with a company that either runs phony contests or their computer system is so easily hacked. I have no trouble getting sales fliers from them tho.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, voting has ended. 253 votes! ..... still yours is some of the best material in the contest! 

Molly! Good point. 

Keep trying Kelsey! You do beautiful work. It'll will be noticed.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Molly, I had the same trouble. They never did fix my password but I get all kinds of emails from them for other things. UGH. 

Kelsey, your work is beautiful!


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

I had no trouble voting again this year, and haven't gotten any kind of email from them. Sorry it hasn't worked out better for others.

Peg


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Kelsey, saw this article and thought of you: 
http://www.ancient-origins.net/news...s-viking-women-accompanied-men-voyages-020128

And they made great clothes too!


----------

